# Restoring for upgrade from a rom



## bowtieguy (Nov 4, 2011)

After going thru all the motions to finally get back on the OTA path set upon 5.5.893 and getting my phone set back up with Th3ory's awesome rom, I got to thinking. If a new OTA comes out and a restore with R3L3AS3DRoot is done it will bring the software back to 5.5.886 with the kernal and radio on 5.5.893. So in order to get the new OTA the entire process of getting back on the beating OTA path would have to be done again? Or is there a simplier way around this? Just trying to think ahead for all us custom rom users.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

bowtieguy said:


> After going thru all the motions to finally get back on the OTA path set upon 5.5.893 and getting my phone set back up with Th3ory's awesome rom, I got to thinking. If a new OTA comes out and a restore with R3L3AS3DRoot is done it will bring the software back to 5.5.886 with the kernal and radio on 5.5.893. So in order to get the new OTA the entire process of getting back on the beating OTA path would have to be done again? Or is there a simplier way around this? Just trying to think ahead for all us custom rom users.


First, use safestrap and only put the roms on your safe system. And whether you do that or not, just use the Backup option on those custom recovery's and then restore to your stock unchanged system when you need to grab an OTA


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

bowtieguy said:


> After going thru all the motions to finally get back on the OTA path set upon 5.5.893 and getting my phone set back up with Th3ory's awesome rom, I got to thinking. If a new OTA comes out and a restore with R3L3AS3DRoot is done it will bring the software back to 5.5.886 with the kernal and radio on 5.5.893. So in order to get the new OTA the entire process of getting back on the beating OTA path would have to be done again? Or is there a simplier way around this? Just trying to think ahead for all us custom rom users.


I second "FenixJr"


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that we can run 901 patched custom roms....does anybody know if its safe to potentillly layer a theme on top like honeyscream on too of kinetz? I'm concerned with 901 those themes won't play nice?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## junksecret (Jun 24, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> First, use safestrap and only put the roms on your safe system. And whether you do that or not, just use the Backup option on those custom recovery's and then restore to your stock unchanged system when you need to grab an OTA


Can you clarify this for me? If I am dead stock now I need to root to install a custom recovery. Once installed I can create a nandroid backup of my rooted stock system. Then if I later restore that b/u, will I need to unroot before it will receive an OTA update and if so, is it that easy?

Thanks


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> Now that we can run 901 patched custom roms....does anybody know if its safe to potentillly layer a theme on top like honeyscream on too of kinetz? I'm concerned with 901 those themes won't play nice?
> 
> This shouldnt be a problem cause im running kin3x with ics tpax on 901. Go for it!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

